# rat won't use her back leg- sprained?



## stacibolluyt (Oct 4, 2012)

Last night I noticed one of my littler rats not using her back leg, she's walking but kind of dragging it behind her. So I picked her up and took her out to examine her. It was kind of swollen right where the hair stops and the "leg" begins (if that makes any sense). I kept her in my hamsters old cage- just because it's flat & her cage mate seemed to stress her out- or make the leg hurt.Anyway! This morning the swelling has gone down some- it's still a deep red, & she really isn't using it to get around. I think she's sprained it, and I can't get her into the vet til later this week- because the vet is full! But I was wondering if there's anything I can do for her at home. I've read baby ibprophen would be safe- in a very tiny dose. Has anyone else heard this? Or have any other advice. I'll be trying a warm compress til I have to work this afternoon. But any advice would be greatly appreciaged


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

I don't suggest using any pain relievers, since if it's feeling fine she'll just be encouraged to walk on it before it's ready. The best thing to do is keep her calm and happy, and if it's a sprain it should heal up on it's own just fine in a few days! They actually sprain their feet pretty easily, but it's definitely scary when you first see them limping around like that.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stacibolluyt (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks  should I keep her away from her cage mate? Just to promote healing? She's eating just fine, mostly resting. But her friend is energetic and I feel it might be best just for a few days.


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

If her cagemate is wrestling with her and stressing her out, I'd say keep them apart just to avoid making things worse. Just make sure they can see/smell each other so they know nothing happened to their buddy


----------



## stacibolluyt (Oct 4, 2012)

shes still not bearing any weight on it. hm!


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Sometimes it takes a few days. I'd give it at least 3 days, and if it's not better by then it's probably something other than a sprain (though I don't know what else it might be).


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stacibolluyt (Oct 4, 2012)

My boyfriend says it looks bruised and it's "more swollen" it's sad! She's still so active, but I'm really thinking it's a sprain. We're gonna call the vet later- but they're booked all week. I guess all we can do is keep her calm & comfy


----------

